# It Is Both What You Know and Who You Know



## solaryellow (Feb 22, 2012)

I know how to smoke turkeys. I know a guy who knows a guy who likes smoked turkey. The end result is that I now have to find a place to store this beast.














Damn thing is heavy too.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 22, 2012)

you can store it at my house. Great deal there


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 22, 2012)

Im closer   :-))


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 22, 2012)

You didn't say the guy likes sliced turkey 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Congrats looks like a good one


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 22, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> You didn't say the guy likes sliced turkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He might. He only asked for two whole smoked turkeys.


----------



## ronrude (Feb 22, 2012)

That thing is a work of art!  Congratulations on your trade.


----------



## big andy a (Feb 22, 2012)

Just for grins I took a look at our local CraigsList and what do I find, the exact same slicer selling for $400, http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/app/2857092690.html.

What a great deal, congrats.

Curt.


----------



## sprky (Feb 22, 2012)

That is 1 sweet deal. I got some good friends that live in VA beach ya can store it at there place.............lmao


----------



## roller (Feb 22, 2012)

Thats my dream machine....nice score...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2012)

That baby ought to last you a lifetime!


----------



## duanes (Feb 23, 2012)

So far, I have y'all beat - I'm closest, Clayton NC. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


Terry Colwell said:


> Im closer   :-))


----------



## boykjo (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats on the slicer Joel..... Looks like a good one.......... I moved mine a few time..... Not a good thing.......







Joe


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 23, 2012)

Good for you! Nice piece of machinery!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow that is some score.


----------



## alelover (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice deal Joel. But I think I'm closest.


----------



## duanes (Feb 23, 2012)

Fine - I drive faster though!

 


alelover said:


> Nice deal Joel. But I think I'm closest.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. I haven't been on at all today because I have been out digging tank traps with pungi sticks as well as strategically placing some anti-personnel mines around the slicer.


----------



## ronrude (Feb 23, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> Thanks guys. I haven't been on at all today because I have been out digging tank traps with pungi sticks as well as strategically placing some anti-personnel mines around the slicer.




Ha, Love it.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 26, 2012)

Fired it up for the first time this morning and I love it. Played around with some different thicknesses with a salami that finished recently.


----------



## ronrude (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice!  Just the way i like it, paper thin.  When you are ready, i can give you an address to ship that to.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 26, 2012)

Hold your breath and wait for that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Interestingly enough, I hadn't liked this salami when I was cutting it by hand but with the slicer and much thinner slices I am finding it quite good.


----------



## big casino (Feb 26, 2012)

Lucky dog you!


----------



## geerock (Feb 26, 2012)

Solar,

Nice score on the slicer and love the look of the salami.  Is that cured?.....cooked?........ where did you get the seasonings?


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 26, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> Lucky dog you!




You got that right Harry. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






geerock said:


> Solar,
> 
> Nice score on the slicer and love the look of the salami.  Is that cured?.....cooked?........ where did you get the seasonings?




It is cured but it is not cooked. It is fermented along with an extended dry cure. I put the seasonings together. Here is the salami thread if you want to learn more about it. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114766/dry-curing-through-the-eyes-of-a-newbie-updated-2-20-12


----------



## dsorgnzd (Feb 26, 2012)

alelover said:


> Nice deal Joel. But I think I'm closest.




I'll see your "Concord" and raise you a "Clemmons".   I think I'm  closer.  (How much to rent the slicer for a couple of hours? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   )


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 26, 2012)

Dsorgnzd said:


> alelover said:
> 
> 
> > Nice deal Joel. But I think I'm closest.
> ...




Heh. A fifth of whiskey/day?


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like a professional one. great


----------

